# Got clipless, had my first fall.



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Got a set of speedplay frogs. The first time I rode them I was able to clip out at the last moment and keep from falling. Yesterday after twenty miles, my right foot was clipped out, but I was stopping and slowly turned left, forgot about my left foot and I went down. Another clipless rider fell the same way I did yesterday in Shimano m520 pedals. Third one was falling but briefly braced against me and was able to clip out. That's what you get for going on a century ride in new clipless pedals.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

At least you got that out of the way.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I dont know why the brain do not register this 'requirement', but it will happen a few more times and then you will naturally unclipped before you put your foot down, without a second thought.


----------



## RedBarron (Sep 26, 2011)

You will fall most often when forgetting to unclip when stopping, usually in some really public place. I fell more in this situation than when trying to unclip in an "emergency" situation. It gets better, keep on with it.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep, got my second the other day. Stopped at intersection for a car and forgot to unclip. Second time in front of a female drive who stopped to ask if I was ok, wife now thinks I'm doing it on purpose. LOL


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

i went to clipless for the first time about two months ago...

practiced at home then on shorter rides for about two weeks... thought I had it down.

then at a gas station just last week after a 35mile stretch followed by a 15min lunch break I fell fast as soon as I turned around to head back. I had to stop at the corner to let cars pass as I made my way back to the North County Trail entrance...

well something happened and i just couldn't decide which foot to unclip fast enough... the weirdest things... immediately fell flat on my side... many cars including those in the gas station saw me.. I got up and pretended to inspect the pedals and the bike as though something came apart to cause my fall...

now i try to unclip a bit sooner as soon as I begin to slow down before a stop... 

and I did notice that I'm much more comfortable unclipping with my left foot only... 
I just can't seem to do it naturally with my right foot without getting an unbalanced feeling..

weird isn't it?? 

obviously I need to practice with both feet... so now it's back to my living room training sessions as i watch reruns of the Big Bang Theory..


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

It happens ...


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

I started cycling last November with clipless pedals and thank God haven't fallen not one time so far and hope to keep it like that...


----------



## Ruby13 (Aug 11, 2011)

Welcome to the clipless club. It happens to everyone but it does get more intuitive.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Want to get good fast? Put them on your mountain bike.

Shortens the curve alot.


----------



## mac4095 (Mar 29, 2012)

flatsix911 said:


> It happens ...


Helmet, jersey and socks match... Not me.


----------



## maverick777 (Apr 6, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Want to get good fast? Put them on your mountain bike.
> 
> Shortens the curve alot.


And possibly your life?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

maverick777 said:


> And possibly your life?


Possibly.

You could choke on a french fry tomorrow and be sh!t!n your pants the next day. You never know. Live a little.:thumbsup:


----------



## edurancex (Apr 27, 2012)

everyone will fall sometime.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Hey, you guys have it easy*

Seems like a lot of riders on this thread never used toe clips and straps with cleats. This is the way I used to ride. You actually had to reach down and loosen the strap to free your foot. In an urban setting it was wise to keep your touchdown foot strap a little loose. Of course in a sprint you needed to make sure the strap was tight.

I've had my incidents with the old style toe clips, but never with clipless.

With 40 yrs. on road bikes the transition was far easier for me. And freeing the shoe from the so-called clipless pedal is far easier than the older toe clips and straps. I started out on steel framed, non-indexed 5-spds bikes with toe clips. Like cyclist Sean Kelly, I was the last guy in my group to change.

P.S.

I always free my right foot when stopping, and occasionally rest it on a curb when waiting for a light or for traffic to clear.


----------



## Island Volpe (Apr 12, 2012)

Good advice here. I am waiting for a while to get clipless and reading as much as I can about people's experiences. I have a cyclocross bike and will do "bike and hike" mostly, so definitely looking at SPD system with shoes that you can walk with as well.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

Island Volpe said:


> Good advice here. I am waiting for a while to get clipless and reading as much as I can about people's experiences. I have a cyclocross bike and will do "bike and hike" mostly, so definitely looking at SPD system with shoes that you can walk with as well.



I wouldn't do too much walking around in cycling shoes, even the SPD's. It's not very comfortable for you nor good for the shoe. They're stiff for a reason. 

The most walking I do in cycling shoes is into a convenience store for water or a snack.
I have Sidi shoes with the cleat not flush or recessed in the sole.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Bill Bikie said:


> I wouldn't do too much walking around in cycling shoes, even the SPD's. It's not very comfortable for you nor good for the shoe. They're stiff for a reason.
> The most walking I do in cycling shoes is into a convenience store for water or a snack.
> I have Sidi shoes with the cleat not flush or recessed in the sole.


This is Incorrect information. SPD shoes have the cleat resecced for a reason - for walking :thumbsup:
https://drivemybike.wordpress.com/2009/05/22/understanding-clipless-pedals-the-shoes/


----------



## MySpokeIsABroke (Sep 24, 2011)

*Bad English*

I know, it was explained. But I refuse, I flinch everytime I see "clipless". A total oxymoron. Even written in a post above, I unclipped my clipless.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MySpokeIsABroke said:


> I know, it was explained. But I refuse, I flinch everytime I see "clipless". A total oxymoron. Even written in a post above, I unclipped my clipless.


Your (presumed) association of clipping into/ out of clipless pedals makes it an oxymoron, but there really is no such association.

I know you said you know, but in case you don't know... clipless = no toe clips/ straps. Has nothing to do with methods of entry/ exit.


----------



## MillerMav (Apr 27, 2012)

I fell yesterday for the first time. I went for a 10 mile loop ride after work and when I was pulling into the parking lot I unclipped the right and then shifted my weight left to unclip the left and it didn't unclip so I fell over. Got some nice gnarly rash on my left elbow but other than that it was no big deal. I figure it had to happen sometime.


----------



## JPN_halfblood1 (Apr 26, 2012)

yea i live in japan, and i was going through a busy area in umeda city, making way out to the country side. Stopped at a big intersection , panicked realizing my shoe was stuck to the pedal, couldnt clip out fast enough. yea the fell on my side like an idiot. Got up and pretended to inspect my pedals as if ther was something wrong with them....
ahh good times. lol


----------



## svrider0021 (May 3, 2012)

I still remember my first fall back in 2001. A bit funny now that I look back on it.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

edurancex said:


> everyone will fall sometime.


I've been hearing that for years. Guess my turn hasn't come yet. At the risk of jinxing myself... I genuinely can't see how someone can fall in the ordinary course of events. A panic stop, pedestrian stepping in front of you or something, maybe. But simply rolling up to a stop sign and tipping over? I just don't see it.

:aureola:


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Tired and distracted while slowing down and turning to go back will do it. That's how it happened to me.


----------



## Miles42 (Mar 28, 2012)

You know when you are 70 years old bones are more brittle and do not heal well. That is what is keeping me from these sadistic pedals


----------



## sandyeggo (Apr 20, 2012)

i always make an effort to unclip well before stopping. you can still pedal unclipped so there's really no reason to wait until the last minute. that being said, i fell last week at a light hobbling over to the push button w/ one foot clipped. pushed the button, turned around and boom...gravity took over. 

i never fall at the actual lights though...again unclip waay early and pedal unclipped until you get there. just my 2 cents.


----------



## de Ron (Jan 13, 2008)

I used MTB clipless pedals on my roadbike for the first two years. So I did not have the extra difficulty of finding the right side of the pedal 

Then switched to road clipless pedals later on. Used Time rxs pedals first, and now a happy speedplay zero customer. 

Greetz
Ron


----------



## eastcoaststeve (May 1, 2012)

I keep saying I'm going to try clipless, and there are a few sets on the workbench from bikes I've picked up over the years, but I'm starting to think I'm to old to change...and the toe clips and straps still just look "right" on my builds.


Steve


----------



## shadowcolt (May 6, 2012)

I must be a difficult learner. Bought a new bike this spring. I have now fallen at 0 mph three different times. Only one was forgetting to unclip at a stop, but I now have road rash on both knees and right elbow. I was more mad at myself than embarassed. Fortunately, there was little or no audience for all three falls.


----------



## grabtindy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hopefully it was somewhere public so at least someone got a laugh out of it.


----------



## Corsair05 (May 9, 2012)

I've been reading and hearing about this. I guess I should prepare myself for my first fall once I get a bike and clipless pedals.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> It happens ...


Good thing you had a helmet on!

BTW, nice avatar!


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Used your head and practice practice practice so if you do fall you can do it gracefully. I've done it and it was my own fault. A lot has to do with balance and being able to exit either pedal.


----------



## Gnosis (Oct 19, 2011)

You couldn’t pay me enough to clip my feet into pedals. I genuinely don’t care how much it improves any aspect of bicycling. I prefer doing it the old fashioned way and knowing that I can be free of the bike without incident. At my age, I don’t need unnecessary mishaps.


----------



## kcartwright27 (Apr 14, 2012)

*first fall*

about 300 miles into getting my first " real " road bike.. my Madone 3.1 which i really like.. i was about 1/2 mile from my house and crossing a really busy intersection and got about 15 feet into the street after a good push with the one foot that was clipped in.. this was uphill and i lost my momentum a lot faster than i realized i would.. fell right over on my butt on the hot pavement.. looked a flailing fish out there on the asphalt.. 
Im sure about 30 folks were laughing in their cars.. but who cares.. 
i was OK.. besides the pride.. and havent done it since.. its amazing how i can anticipate those things now.. hehe


----------



## Joehs (Dec 1, 2011)

It happens to everyone. I'm still new to clipless as well, but even after just a few rides your confidence with getting in and out of pedals grows. 

I fell a few times, mostly in very slow moving situations. I got a lot better at getting in and out when I changed from red (9* float) to grey (4.5*) cleats for my pedals. For some reason, at 9* I just couldn't get my left foot out. I was always slowing, unclipping right, stopped, unclip left. Now I have no problem unclipping both at a natural rhythm on the way to a stop


----------



## Fawksy (May 12, 2012)

First time I fell I was going about 40km/h(I'm Canadian) down a road and my back tire got caught in a train track, needless to say my biking was over for that year and I ad to get a new bike. Not fun, not fun at all.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fawksy said:


> First time I fell I was going about 40km/h(I'm Canadian) down a road and my back tire got caught in a train track, needless to say my biking was over for that year and I ad to get a new bike. Not fun, not fun at all.


But you're back riding, and IMO that says a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## JSCRAN (May 9, 2012)

I just joined your club. Pulled up to a stoplight at a busy intersection yesterday and started leaning left. I got my left foot out just in time to catch myself, but it propelled me back to the right and I just couldn't get the right foot out in time. Nothing damaged but my pride though.


----------



## rs-rider (Nov 16, 2011)

*My "Oh, Crap" moments*

I have been riding clipless for about two weeks now and have fallen about 6 times. So far, nothing other than a few bumps and bruises. 

All I can do is laugh at myself because others are most likely laughing at me as well. I am getting better and un-clip before most stops, but probably will still have my "moments" off and on for awhile.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

It's almost like a rite-of-passage for clipless pedals.

learned on my mountain bike... I fell over a few times.....

Just remember...we're not laughing at you... we (those of us whom actually fell over learning clipless) are laughing with you.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

shadowcolt said:


> I must be a difficult learner. Bought a new bike this spring. I have now fallen at 0 mph three different times. Only one was forgetting to unclip at a stop, but I now have road rash on both knees and right elbow. I was more mad at myself than embarassed. Fortunately, there was little or no audience for all three falls.


I think 3 is the magic number for falls with clipless pedals. If the people I know who have gone clipless, all fell 3 times. After that people seem to learn their lessons.

The lesson is, pay attention. Don't space out, especially when coming to a stop. Clip out well before a stop. Relax.

My three falls - using Crank Bros. Eggbeaters:

#1: trail came to an abrupt end and the turn-around was too tight/slow. nasty bruise on left knee. Was glad to have first fall out of the way.

#2: Trying to turn around and street traffic was taking longer to pass than expected. road rash on left shin. Embarrassed due to approaching cyclists who asked if I was ok.

#3: Fell in front of my house after returning from long ride. Unclipped wrong foot. Road rash on right shin and sprained wrist. Mortified that this occurred right in front of my own house. Wondered if any neighbors had witnessed this moment.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

rs-rider said:


> I have been riding clipless for about two weeks now and have fallen about 6 times. So far, nothing other than a few bumps and bruises.
> 
> All I can do is laugh at myself because others are most likely laughing at me as well. I am getting better and un-clip before most stops, but probably will still have my "moments" off and on for awhile.


Don't listen to tednugent. We are, in fact, laughing AT you. Nobody falls six times. Nobody.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Good thing you had a helmet on!
> 
> BTW, nice avatar!


Maybe, but is that BLACK nail polish????

How Goth!!


----------



## cambo357 (May 10, 2012)

i too started out with clips, straps and cleats, having to learn to keep one loose. I think that with clipless its so simple to just step in, you at times forget to click out. with clips/straps, you had to reach down to tighten up when you took off, so it was more of a thought in your head. 

about a year or so after clipless came around, I went with a pair of sampson pedals. they were fine, except the cleat was massive, a good 5/8", in the middle of your foot. couple that with how they were a slick plastic, and I was quite a sight walking into the convenience store on linoleum.

I fell a few times with them, nothing too bad though. the best was when the side of the road rolled down a good bit, and I just rolled right over onto my back, still clipped in, bike straight up in the air. luckily this was well before camera phones...


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Alright, finally joined the club. After a week and about 50 miles had my first fall. Luckily for me it was during a cool down period in the neighborhood with no one around. I was tired after a hard 1 hour ride and my legs where rubbery and I couldn't twist out fast enough.

Now my check list is pretty complete and the only thing left is to ride a century before I can consider myself a real cyclist.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

tihsepa said:


> Want to get good fast? Put them on your mountain bike.
> 
> Shortens the curve alot.



I agree. I loved clipless so much after my first ride on my roadbike I put them on my MTB. I love them on the MTB but it makes the roadbike feel VERY easy by comparison! I have not fallen so I guess I am due!


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

Elephant in the bushes: false clip-outs under stress are WAAAAAY more dangerous than not getting unclipped in time when stopping.

Good thing they're also a lot less common.

///15 years clipless, maybe 40K kms, three 0-KPH clip-out falls. One noob-related. Still no idea what happened the other two times.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

here's one for ya!






(not me)


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Samadhi said:


> here's one for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one's gonna happen even with platform pedals. Mirror image of my last crash.


----------



## phobos512 (May 19, 2012)

Just did it myself lol. Had an ooh ****! moment coming up my driveway at the end of my ride about 15 minutes ago. Second clipless ride on the street. Second clipless ride ever actually. Got my right foot out but in so doing managed to tip toward the left and down I went. Banged up my left knee pretty good and spun my shifter inward but no permanent damage to me or my ride. My pride....ah hell. No biggie.


----------



## bent_remy (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the club. It's part of the game. When I started last year I hit the ground 3 times while adjusting to the pedals. Now I always clip in with the right foot first, clip out with the left. It became second nature. I adjusted the pedals at first to make it eaiser to get out in the beginning, after I was used to them I tightened them up.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

I only fallen once (freaked out the neighbors), but I had several close calls. Now clipping out is the first reaction I have when I have to take evasive action, like when some idiot kid decides it's a good to run across the bike path without looking.


----------



## stockwiz (May 29, 2012)

never fell during my introduction to road biking . ALMOST fell, but didn't... somehow I managed to unclip my left foot and put it on the ground at the last second.


----------



## tott (Jun 1, 2012)

Just keep going!


----------



## TexBs (Oct 3, 2010)

Where and when you fall, and you WILL fall, is directly proportional to the amount of people who will witness your slow speed fall. If your karma is really bad, at least one of those people will be from your place of work, and they will share the experience with everyone. Over and Over.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

*Ceated not clipless!*

Hey guys and gals:

I thought we agreed to call these cleated pedals instead of clipless? It's kind of like calling a mountain bike a dropbar-less bike. Or maybe a rider went directly from platform pedals to cleated. To some riders there are no clipless pedals involved in the transition to cleated.


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

flatsix911 said:


> This is Incorrect information. SPD shoes have the cleat resecced for a reason - for walking :thumbsup:
> Understanding Clipless Pedals – The Shoes « Drive My Bike


Yes, the pedal is recessed and better for walking, but it's still not a hiking shoe.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bill Bikie said:


> Hey guys and gals:
> 
> *I thought we agreed to call these cleated pedals instead of clipless?* It's kind of like calling a mountain bike a dropbar-less bike. Or maybe a rider went directly from platform pedals to cleated. To some riders there are no clipless pedals involved in the transition to cleated.


This being a forum, you can call them what you'd like and I'll call them what they are. 

Pedals with toe *clips* and straps have (by definition) clips. Clipless, as they're commonly referred to, do not have toe clips, thus the name.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> This being a forum, you can call them what you'd like and I'll call them what they are.
> 
> Pedals with toe *clips* and straps have (by definition) clips. Clipless, as they're commonly referred to, do not have toe clips, thus the name.


Yup: "pedals without toe clips" shortened to "clipless pedals" seems pretty hard to argue with.

If we really want to get into semantics, what's truly arbitrary is using "to clip in/out" as inseparable phrasal verbs to describe the locking and unlocking of the pedal mechanism. These are verbs that don't make sense outside of a single, narrow context...i.e. the very definition of jargon.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

sandyeggo said:


> i always make an effort to unclip well before stopping. you can still pedal unclipped so there's really no reason to wait until the last minute. that being said, i fell last week at a light hobbling over to the push button w/ one foot clipped. pushed the button, turned around and boom...gravity took over.
> 
> i never fall at the actual lights though...again unclip waay early and pedal unclipped until you get there. just my 2 cents.


I do the same. Waiting the last minute is almost 100% of all my falls exiting the pedals. 

Isn't it way better with an audience to cheer you on as you pretend it was not embarrassing.


----------



## DanielMM (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm scared to get clipless pedals. Maybe I should have two sets of pedals. One for long rides and the platforms for my commute.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

DanielMM said:


> I'm scared to get clipless pedals. Maybe I should have two sets of pedals. One for long rides and the platforms for my commute.


the only way to build confidence with clipless is to use them

try shimano M520 or A520: SPD on one side, platform on the other


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

My first fall with clipless was biking through a construction area. I hit some very loose gravel, almost stopped dead, down I went in front of all the construction workers standing around watching me. I still laugh at how ridiculous I must have looked .


----------



## iKhanh (Jun 7, 2012)

just installed SPD 105's and tried on my new shoes (first time using clipless pedals ever) and i fell twice already, first time was well.... first timer failing to get out soon enough before stopping in driveway, second time, i uncliped right foot, made me shift left and fell on my left side. crank dug into my ankle, so needless to say my left inside ankle area is flucked up and i seemed to have sprained my left wrist. its awfully tight and painful to rotate around.

and i scuffed my new shoes!!! so mad.


----------



## friendgman (Jun 17, 2012)

Practice in your house in a door frame. Saves the humiliation of falling over at a stop light.


----------



## Vanroadie (Jun 21, 2012)

I fell twice already. Both were at stops. Banged up the knee on the same spot twice. Luckily it was late and no one was around!


----------



## bondwiz (Apr 12, 2012)

Wen't clipless for the first time this weekend. No problems but lucked out when i forgot to unclip my left foot but was next to the light pole. But it seems worth the risk of falling for me, speed was up about 10% overall and felt much better after the ride is over. Anyone else have the same improvement?


----------



## benroe1000 (Jun 25, 2012)

I fell last year and it took 8 months for the numbness on the inside of my knee to go away from that little incident.


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

What's the risk of damaging a carbon frame by falling this way?


----------



## BubbaBeBiking (May 31, 2012)

A good rule of thumb, I have found, is that whenever you see that cute person of the opposite sex, you should prepare yourself to fall over. That said, like has been mentioned earlier in this thread, prop yourself against a wall or in a doorway and practice clipping in and out repeatedly. It WILL eventually become second nature... but you will still fall over occasionally.


----------



## Buzzard (Sep 7, 2004)

This thread is hilarious. I was at a Bike MS event this past weekend and I must have seen 5 or 6 people go down while waiting at the start line. And then a couple more went down just after crossing the finishing line in the span of maybe 20 minutes while I was sitting there. 

The funny thing is, half the time you don't even witness the actual fall, but you definitely hear it. Cracks me up every time.

I started mtn biking long before road biking. I actually spent one of my first weekends in clipless on the technical slick-rock trails in Moab. I got beat up pretty good. But what stands out the most in my memory was having to resist the very powerful urge to toss my bike into the nearest abyss after about half a dozen failed dismounts.

Once you get the sequence wired in your brain, it really does become a non-issue. Then you'll just laugh when you see (or hear) others go down.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

rodzghost said:


> What's the risk of damaging a carbon frame by falling this way?


IMO/E no more or less than aluminum or steel frames sharing the same STW (strength to weight). Meaning, lighter frames (of any material) will have less material and will generally be more prone to sustain damage than their heavier counterpart, depending on severity of impact. 

As always, YMMV.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

Buzzard said:


> Once you get the sequence wired in your brain, it really does become a non-issue. Then you'll just laugh when you see (or hear) others go down.


It's almost a Rite of Passage for roadies - you aren't truly a "road cyclist" until you've just gotten your first clipless pedals and fallen on a ride because you failed/forgot to unclip in time when stopping.


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

I fell my first day out.... 

Went up a what I thought was a small gravel hill on my road bike(I know I know) and hadn't shifted into the proper gear beforehand. Fell right over like a tipping cow, and scratched up my new pedals :mad2:


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

jdwertz said:


> I fell my first day out....
> 
> Went up a what I thought was a small gravel hill on my road bike(I know I know) and hadn't shifted into the proper gear beforehand. Fell right over like a tipping cow, and scratched up my new pedals :mad2:


You are now a member of the exclusive, Help Me I've Fallen Down club. Congrats.


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> You are now a member of the exclusive, Help Me I've Fallen Down club. Congrats.


Thanks! Real proud of it too :thumbsup:


----------



## scubajunkee (Jun 19, 2010)

I rode the Tour de Cure 2 years and managed to ride 30 miles with no problems. As soon as I crossed the finish line, someone stopped right in front of me and I didn't have enough time to click out and fell on my left shoulder. Thankfully I fell right in front of the first aid booth. Pretty embarrassing, but a rite of passage nonetheless.

Ericson


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

jdwertz said:


> Thanks! Real proud of it too :thumbsup:


Just make sure that when you fall over, you fall to your left thus avoiding damage to the rear derailleur...gotta protect that.


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Just make sure that when you fall over, you fall to your left thus avoiding damage to the rear derailleur...gotta protect that.


Yes, well unfortunately I fell to my right. Though didn't matter as much because this was on my old 70s steel bike. Just picked up my new Felt F4 last week


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

jdwertz said:


> Yes, well unfortunately I fell to my right. Though didn't matter as much because this was on my old 70s steel bike. Just picked up my new Felt F4 last week


Congrats on the new steed!

BTW, the fall on your left advice was totally tongue in cheek, I hate to start a flame war here.

Ride hard, ride safe!


----------



## jdwertz (Jun 13, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Congrats on the new steed!
> 
> BTW, the fall on your left advice was totally tongue in cheek, I hate to start a flame war here.
> 
> Ride hard, ride safe!


Thanks! And no worries, I don't get ruffled easily.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Here's the result of my first fall on clipless, didn't get out in time, landed square on pavement on my hip:


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

Damn.. OUCH.


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

kmak said:


> Here's the result of my first fall on clipless, didn't get out in time, landed square on pavement on my hip:


Dude that is major-league [email protected]! HAD to hurt!

What kind of pedals were they?


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

Ouch. That pretty much sucks. 

I was an idiot and listened to a (former) friend who taught me how to ride a mountain bike clipped into eggbeaters. At the time, I hadn't even ridden a bike in 20 years. He told me the learning curve would be steep at first. My first fall was in a parking lot in front of a bus of high school cross country runners. The next 300 falls all happened in the woods as I was trying to jump logs, ride skinnys, tight switchbacks, or when endo-ing and having the bike land on top of me etc. Eventually, I did learn how to unclip pretty fast just with muscle memory and not thinking about it.

So far, on my road bike, I haven't had any issues with my speed play pedals. But I am sure I will fall sooner or later. Hopefully not as bad as kmak.


----------



## Ibashii (Oct 23, 2002)

kmak said:


> Here's the result of my first fall on clipless, didn't get out in time, landed square on pavement on my hip:


bad, bad luck.

Falling on your hip is like Russian Roulette (only with way more that six chambers): the difference between a mild-to-moderate hematoma and what happened to you is probably a few mm, or maybe the slightest radial shift before contact. My hip's slammed into the ground any number of times and I've never had worse than swelling and road rash, but I know it could happen.

How was/is the recovery?


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

They were Look pedals, happened last July 26th. Emergency stop to avoid a kid who had jumped in the road. To all beginners, I really recommend practicing sudden stops, it's a really important skill, as I found out the hard way.

Recovery was pretty straightforward - 4 weeks on crutches, then 6 weeks of rehab. Unfortunately when they reassembled my femur (broken in four places) they did it wrong, and the leg ended up 1 1/2 cm shorter than the other. So I had to wait for the bone to heal and harden to have a second operation, which occurred at the end of February this year.

The second operation involved removing all the hardware,cutting a slice out of the femur and this time using a blade plate and screws to put it back together:



Recovery was 12 weeks on crutches, started walking at the end of May, back on a trainer just spinning in April. Now I'm out on the road as much as I can, trying to get back in shape. Riding is really therapeutic, my leg feels way better afterwards. Taking 10 months off sucks, especially since I was in the best shape of my life last summer.

Probably way more information than anyone wants to hear.


----------



## Mergetrio (May 28, 2012)

bottecchia_eja said:


> Just make sure that when you fall over, you fall to your left thus avoiding damage to the rear derailleur...gotta protect that.


Not knowing this, and luckily on my first (and hopefully last fall), I fell straight on my left side of the body. Fortunately, I fell in my driveway with only my family to witness and laugh at me. The fall was one of the more helpless moments I've encountered with both of my feet clipped on the pedal. Of course, when I got up the first thing I checked was my bike's condition then my body - priorities!


----------



## silenceforus (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm gonna go straight into this type of biking. More power!


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Sh*t! Thanks for taking the time to post those photos, as they really help to underscore the seriousness of the situation. 

I can honestly say I've never fallen during clip in/out. I rode a hybrid with clipless in NYC for a few years and now do road duty outside of the city. 

I certainly thought about how I would handle a fall if one were to occur. My initial reaction was to let my hip, ribs take the fall and straighten legs to protect the bike (of course) and even try to kick out and up right before impact. Whether one could actually implement this in a time of panic is another story...

Seeing these pictures, I think I'll take it on the wrist elbow and take my chances with some screws there... yikes!!!


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

I have no idea what the best technique for falling is - don't let my experience guide you, please. Just wanted to let people know that it is potentially serious, if you do things wrong in just the wrong way you can get seriously injured.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Nor was I implying you did. Again, this was just a very eye opening thread and my comments were really just me thinking out loud.  I never thought one could sustain these types of injuries but then again, all it takes it the right angle of impact or the right twist... hip bones, menisci, ligaments, pop, snap and tear.


----------

